# Telekom-Störung war offenbar Hackerangriff auf hundertausende Router



## sascha (28 November 2016)

*Die vermeintliche Telekom-Störung, die seit Sonntag bundesweit für Aufsehen sorgt, war offenbar ein groß angelegter Hacker-Angriff  auf hunderttausende Router von Telekom-Kunden. Was wir bisher wissen und was nicht.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2016/1...hackerangriff-auf-hundertausende-router-10170


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2016)

Die Fernwartungsschwachstelle ist schon länger bekannt
https://www.heise.de/netze/meldung/...069-Fernwartung-kompromittierbar-2292576.html


> Def Con 22: Millionen DSL-Router durch TR-069-Fernwartung kompromittierbar Update
> *15.08.2014 *
> Ein IT-Sicherheitsexperte hat schwerwiegende Lücken in den Servern gefunden, über die Internetprovider die DSL-Router ihrer Kunden fernwarten. Angreifer könnten so massenhaft Router kapern und etwa manipulierte Firmware in die Geräte einspielen.


https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...rueft-Hinweise-auf-Hackerangriff-3506044.html


> [Update 28.11. – 12:32 Uhr] Mittlerweile scheint die Telekom die Störungen weitgehend in den Griff bekommen zu haben. Alle Speedport-Router der Telekom, die die c't-Redaktion am heutigen Montag testen konnte, stellten mittlerweile wieder problemlos die Verbindung her und zeigten keine Störungen beim Internet-Zugang. AVMs Fritzbox-Router waren nach den Erfahrungen der Redaktion auch schon am gestrigen Sonntag und am heutigem Montag von den Problemen unberührt.


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2016)

http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/hacke...rdert-dass.694.de.html?dram:article_id=372593


> Die Störung im Netz der Telekom ist wohl auf einen Hackerangriff gegen Router mit Sicherheitslücken zurückzuführen. Und der hätte verhindert werden können, sagte Lars Klingbeil im Deutschlandfunk. Der netzpolitische Sprecher der SPD forderte, Hersteller von technischen Geräten in Haftung zu nehmen.
> "Es war ein Angriff auf einen Router, nicht auf das Telekomnetz", sagte Klingbeil. Diese Sicherheitslücke sei bekannt gewesen. "Man muss die Firma fragen, warum sie erst jetzt reagiert. Hätte man früher reagiert von Seiten der Routerfirma, dann hätte man den Angriff abwehren können."


----------



## sascha (29 November 2016)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Fernwartungsschwachstelle ist schon länger bekannt
> https://www.heise.de/netze/meldung/...069-Fernwartung-kompromittierbar-2292576.html
> 
> https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...rueft-Hinweise-auf-Hackerangriff-3506044.html



"Die Fernwartungsschnittstelle TR-069 war bereits vor zwei Jahren Angriffspunkt für eine Sicherheitslücke. Eine Lücke namens Misfortune Cookie konnte in einer uralten Webserver-Software ausgenutzt werden. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei um ein von der aktuellen Sicherheitslücke völlig unabhängiges Problem", schreibt auch Golem.


----------



## jupp11 (30 November 2016)

https://www.heise.de/security/meldu...h-3520212.html?wt_mc=rss.security.beitrag.rdf


> Großstörung bei der Telekom: Was wirklich geschah
> Ein Sicherheitsexperte hat die Reaktion eines der anfälligen Speedport-Modelle analysiert und kommt zu einer überraschenden Erkenntnis: Die Geräte waren gar nicht anfällig für die TR-069-Sicherheitslücke.


Nix genaues weiß man nicht...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2016)

Brian Krebs dazu:
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/11/new-mirai-worm-knocks-900k-germans-offline/


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2016)

Und noch einmal Brian krebs zum Schlag gegen das Avalanche-Netzwerk. Vielleicht kommt da von Sascha auch ne news, dann gerne verschieben
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/12/avalanche-global-fraud-ring-dismantled/


----------



## jupp11 (2 Dezember 2016)

Auch in UK gab es diese Angriffe:
https://www.heise.de/security/meldu...n-3538431.html?wt_mc=rss.security.beitrag.rdf


----------

